# Mefistofele



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Mefistofele: Samuel Ramey
Margherita/Elena: Gabriela Beňačková
Faust: Dennis O'Neill

Conductor: Maurizio Arena

San Francisco Opera - 1989

First time I watched it through I thought wow, watched it through again & more wow. Haven't seen any other DVD to compare this with but I thought the production was spectacular - if that is 'hell' then I'd much rather be there than the 'other place' & a lot of the music is achingly beautiful.

Ramey dominates, even when he's not singing & just sitting watching the (short) ballet from his box. I just couldn't take my eyes off him; right from the moment he flicks the tails of his jacket to show his gorgeous bum *(1:39)*






to his bare-chested curtain call






Gabriela Beňačková was excellent in both roles. She plays the innocent Margherita in 'The Garden' very well & is totally despairing in 'The Death of Margherita' especially as the cradles the log.

Bit disappointed with Dennis O'Neill, singing was a bit patchy, but acted the role very well.

I got this CD at the same time










& have now listened to it through several times & Ramey + Domingo just make it perfect.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

If you would like to know whether there are any previous comments on Mefistofele, you could use the Search function, and find two. It doesn't really matter if they have been written by me. The search query gives many messages not really relevant in this context, the reviews can be found on the second page... I also happen to agree with the new review. Wouldn't it be a double recommendation if you could see more easily that at least two members have found this version worthwhile? Now everything is scattered among the over 1000 messages...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love this opera. I saw it here about 6 years ago, a scandal!!!!! "sex instead of opera" I liked it. I don't mind a little sex in opera....LOL....it was spicy....

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I love this opera. I saw it here about 6 years ago, a scandal!!!!! "sex instead of opera" I liked it. I don't mind a little sex in opera....LOL....it was spicy....
> 
> Martin


I like it too, and yes, this production is sexy and spicy (and with naked boobs ) but the problem with _Mefistofele_ is that the vocal music is good but the orchestration is painfully inadequate. Boito wasn't a great musician... He was better with libretti.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is another version of Mefistofele on DVD.










I have always found Arrigo Boïto's Mefistofele a problematic work, being very uneven both musically and dramatically, the latter being the more surprising fact, Boïto having been the master librettist of Verdi's Othello and Falstaff. Interestingly, his Mefistofele had its premiere only nine years after Gounod's Faust, at La Scala, and was a complete catastrophe, half of the audience having left before the end. I seriously contemplated abandoning this performance in the beginning of act four, but after a cold beer decided to go on - feeling a bit like Julie Powell in her Julia/Julie-project, if you know what I mean.

My previous experiences of this opera have been the Treigle-Domingo-Caballe and the Ghiaurov-Pavarotti-Freni-Caballe audio recordings and I must say that this needs that kind of luminaries to make it work at all. There is so much beautiful music here, but also downright banal choruses scattered all over in between, that it's really hard to like it as a whole.

So, this performance comes from Teatro Massimo, Palermo, 2008. The only luminary here is the Mefistofele of Ferruccio Furlanetto, who easily wins the honours, singing and acting effortlessly. He wouldn't have had to feel ashamed in the above-mentioned recordings. And as the title implies, it's his opera. But, we have Faust here also, and even if he has to play secong fiddle to Mefistofele part of the time, there are several passages for him to shine. Giuseppe Filianotti as Faust just hasn't got what it takes. He looks ridiculous as an old man (although that is not his fault), but he doesn't look much of anything as a young one, either. I mean, and I don't to be mean, on video these things matter, especially with this kind of material that needs all the external help it can get. The voice is not that bad, but something more is required. The same goes for the Margherita/Helena of Dimitra Theodossiou. Beside Faust she looks a bit overripe for both of her roles, although there isn't basically nothing wrong with her voice, either. L'altra notte is not bad, but it shows that she hasn't got a proper trill. The celestial choruses are aptly devine, the earthly one has to sing the most banal numbers in the opera.

But to make matters worse, the fourth act is transferred from ancient Troy to Las Vegas, the earlier scenes having had the look and feel of maybe after WWII. This, for me, spoils the whole production, being in so bad taste that I'm left dumb.

It's a shame really, because the prologue and epilogue, are very fine indeed. For all his gimmicks between them, Mefistofele kind of admits in the former, that his powers are limited compared to those of God and he has to fight hard to win souls, and in the end he has to admit defeat, as far as Faust goes. Both are accompanied by the celestial voices and give Furlanetto wonderful moments to express himself, and he rises to the challenge admirably, even if he is fine throughout the opera.

The final verdict: best left untouched. If you are interested in the music, the audio recordings mentioned should do the thing.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Here we have another review of Mefistofele with Ramey.










Since I reviewed Mefistofele (from Teatro Massimo, Palermo) only recently with the other Faust operas, I feel that I can be fairly brief here. This performance comes San Francisco Opera 1989 and is a great improvement to the Sicilian one.

In the Palermo Mefistofele I was completely appalled by the shifting the fourth act to Las Vegas and wasn't too keen on the Faust and Margherita/Elena. Here, nearly everything is corrected, most notably keeping the fourth act in the ancient Greece.

Samuel Ramey as Mefistofele equals and maybe surpasses Furlanetto. Dennis O'Neill as Faust may look more like a bank manager or a government official instead of a world-weary scholar in the beginning, maybe even reluctant to follow Mefistofele, but he is still much better than Filianotti. And then we have the lovely Margherita/Elena of Gabriela Beňačková, as good as in the DVD of Gounod's Faust. From her L'altra notte onwards everything gets better and better, and not just with her. The aria goes well enough, but she is great when dying. Fortunately she is resuscitated to perform Elena, with as great aplomb. If the fourth act is traditional, there is a modern twist that I won't reveal, because it would rob the element of surprise. Suffice it to say that it is completely appropriate!

Maurizio Arena conducts and Robert Carsen directs. And, would you believe, Brian Large is responsible for the video direction.

Much recommended if you can stand the composition itself.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This seems to be working OK.

Mefistofele was quite easy as there haven't been many reviews. But once we start on something like a popular Wagner it will take some time before everyone collects their reviews & posts them.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree. I felt kind of stupid copying my own messages to another thread...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I agree. I felt kind of stupid copying my own messages to another thread...


No, don't feel stupid, this is exactly what we need to do - you are showing the way!

Easy for me to say though as I haven't written many reviews but I've got lots of lovely DVDs which I haven't reviewed yet & hopefully my reviews will get better. Less of the 'isn't he sexy' more of a considered critique of the music.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Herkku said:


> I agree. I felt kind of stupid copying my own messages to another thread...


I've removed the QUOTE marks at the beginning and end of your reviews so that they look like new posts.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> No, don't feel stupid, this is exactly what we need to do - you are showing the way!
> 
> Easy for me to say though as I haven't written many reviews but I've got lots of lovely DVDs which I haven't reviewed yet & hopefully my reviews will get better. Less of the 'isn't he sexy' more of a considered critique of the music.


I've seen (and see) many more opera DVD's than I review. Writing reviews is always a frustrating process for me. I get frustrated with my own inability to put my thoughts into words and I end up thinking "f*** it." I've never been happy with the limited number of reviews I've actually posted.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> I've seen (and see) many more opera DVD's than I review. Writing reviews is always a frustrating process for me. I get frustrated with my own inability to put my thoughts into words and I end up thinking "f*** it." I've never been happy with the limited number of reviews I've actually posted.


I got so frustrated with myself that I started the "current watching" thread specifically so I could be lazy and say "Utter rubbish" or "Wonderful" without any of this considered critique stuff, and so that I wouldn't look so bad next to Herkku's full and careful reviews, which he manages to make sound idiomatic even though he's not even writing in his mother tongue, dammit!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed. I'm not much of a critique-er myself. Particularly since I really feel one go-through wouldn't be enough for me fairly judge.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I suspect that I rank this opera much higher than most. My first introduction was the Toscanini recording of the prologue and I have Rudel on LP, Muti on cd and the Arena DVD. Boito was not Berlioz's league for orchestration, but he can be effective and moving, especially his handling of the brass. In the right hands this is a very powerful opera live (I saw this same production, with Ramey, when it played at the Lyric); Boito understands what works in the opera house and that counts for a lot in my book.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> I suspect that I rank this opera much higher than most. My first introduction was the Toscanini recording of the prologue and I have Rudel on LP, Muti on cd and the Arena DVD. Boito was not Berlioz's league for orchestration, but he can be effective and moving, especially his handling of the brass. In the right hands this is a very powerful opera live *(I saw this same production, with Ramey, when it played at the Lyric)*; Boito understands what works in the opera house and that counts for a lot in my book.


 You are so lucky. I feel if I ever get to see it myself it might not measure up to Ramey.

Saying that I do like John Relyea and in this interview he says

_But, I imagine once I take on Boito's Mefistofele, that will probably end up being my favourite. That is a truly magnificent work."_.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like this version of Mefistofele. Though some things bothered me, Siepi delivers.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Would you mind the threads "Opera on DVD" and "Opera on CD" becoming merged in the process of starting threads for individual operas? The first is huge compared to the second, but I think many if not most of us enjoy opera on both media. I have referred to CD versions myself, particularly if I have felt that the DVD version or versions are not worth acquiring.

I have not heard the Tebaldi/del Monaco/Siepi version of Mefistofele. My first Aida was with Tebaldi, but she was not my favourite, even if she was moved into tears hearing her own voice on the radio. Mario del Monaco was a "can belto" type. Nothing against Cesare Siepi, though, and the role of Mefisto is the most interesting, anyway! (As it is with Ramey.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Would you mind the threads "Opera on DVD" and "Opera on CD" becoming merged in the process of starting threads for individual operas?


I, for one, think this is a good idea.



Herkku said:


> The first is huge compared to the second, but I think many if not most of us enjoy opera on both media.


I liked listening to & watching Mefistofele & it made sense to review the CD/DVD together.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

OK. Let's wait for some more comments. Of course there are a lot more operas available on CD than on DVD, but for some reason the "Opera on CD" thread is much smaller. I haven't visited it much myself, because recently my main interest has been opera on DVD, although I'm buying more and more CDs. Tonight I listened to Donizetti's Elvida and Rita on CD, neither of which is available on DVD. That's part of my bel canto project.

Perhaps this is just the kind of chat that should belong elsewhere...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know. I don't mind if people during a discussion add comments about cd's as well, but to actually merge dvd and cd threads wouldn't that take away from the argument that we need a subforum specifically for dvd's? I mean, maybe we can also add comments about performances we've seen in the opera house ourselves, but if we would also merge the threads about live performances with the dvd and cd threads we'll just end up moving most what is now the regular opera forum to the subforum.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I don't know. I don't mind if people during a discussion add comments about cd's as well, but to actually merge dvd and cd threads wouldn't that take away from the argument that we need a subforum specifically for dvd's? I mean, maybe we can also add comments about performances we've seen in the opera house ourselves, but if we would also merge the threads about live performances with the dvd and cd threads we'll just end up moving most what is now the regular opera forum to the subforum.


I'm starting to think that this subforum thing is iffy.
Why do we need a subforum after all?
The main reason would be so that we can locate the reviews of a specific opera DVD.
But if we just get in the habit of naming the opera being reviewed on the title of the post, then regardless of where the review is located, we can get to it using the search function.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember now almost 11 years ago- seeing Mefistofele @ the Met- with Elder in the pit and Ramey, Villaroel and Margison on stage. what a great evening at the opera that was- Especially Ramey impressed, as did Villaroel with a show-stopping "L'Altra Notte"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> I remember now almost 11 years ago- seeing Mefistofele @ the Met- with Elder in the pit and Ramey, Villaroel and Margison on stage. what a great evening at the opera that was- Especially Ramey impressed, as did Villaroel with a show-stopping "L'Altra Notte"


I am so jealous! Just love Samuel Ramey


----------

